# schusseffekte für film



## deimama (25. Mai 2006)

wollen ein coolen film drehen wissen aber nciht wie wir die schusseffekte machen sollen, die sounds haben wir schon, bis jetzt habe ich mit adobe premiere gearbeitet.

Gibt es vielecicht ein tut oder ein prog. dafür, vielen dank


----------



## tobee (25. Mai 2006)

Hast du schon mal Intern nachgeschaut:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/premiere-videotutorials/

Tobee


----------



## tobee (25. Mai 2006)

Ok ich sehe gerade da sind nur 2 Tutorials online.

http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Premiere/1
http://www.wrigleyvideo.com/videotutorial/
www.mediengestalter.info/forum/ 26/adobe-premiere-6-0-tutorial-46373-1.html

Tobee


----------



## deimama (25. Mai 2006)

leider nix dabei aber trotzdem danke


----------



## tobee (25. Mai 2006)

Auf dieser Seite wird viel über Spezialeffekte geredet. Ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter.

Tobee


----------



## axn (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo und Willkommen auf Tutorials.de!

Vielleicht solltest du deine Fragestellung etwas eingrenzen. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher was du machen möchtest. Nina aus der Cinema4D-Ecke hat hier aber mal einen sehr netten Link geposted. Dort findet sich geeignetes Material zum Composen.. 

mfg

axn

Und schau doch bezüglich deiner Schreibweise nochmal in unsere Netiquette. Dankeschön.


----------



## deimama (26. Mai 2006)

also ich will mit einer softair so tu alls hätte ich ne echte Waffe doch wenn ich abdrücke kommt nicht nur der sound sonder auch so feuer (mündungsfeuer heist des, glaub ich). Des will ich irgendwie mit einem programm machen. Doch leider weiß ich nicht wie, ich hab schon auf einnigen seiten geschaut doch leider nix gefunden. Ich hab auch schon von dem prog. AlamDv gehört doch ich weiß net wo ich des herbekomm (gibt es vieleicht tryversion) und wie ich was mache.

Ps. Weiß einer wie ich rauch effekte machen kan mit irgendwelche programme

DANKE für die Hilfe die bisher gekommen ist


----------



## xelix (27. Mai 2006)

Ich habe das mal so gemacht:

Spraydose+Feuerzeug vor Bluescreen aka Greenscreen  Muss man aber aufpassen --> Brandgefahr.

Dann einfach den Hintergrund entfernen und die Flamme einfügen.

das sah ziemlich echt aus ;-]


----------

